
What is outline of new pg 'Startup' book? - bootload

======
bootload
_'... He's currently working on a new programming language called Arc, a new
book on startups ...'_

Noticed this on the stanford bio for pg. [0] Anyone care to speculate what the
outline for the new book is?

Reference

[0] pg talk, 'Summit 2007 - Paul Graham Keynote'

<http://ases.stanford.edu/summit_2007_graham.shtml>

------
stoicmt
Hopefully it's more than just his essays bound in paperback this time...

~~~
pg
Hey, _Hackers and Painters_ was hardcover.

Seriously, though, would you rather I kept chapters off the web to force
people to buy the book to read them? If I don't do that, people will always be
able to say that the book is just a bound collection of web essays.

~~~
bootload
_'... Without the invention of the printing press to make books available to
more people, William Shakespeare might never have been inspired to write some
of the world's most famous plays. ...'_ [0]

I was going to reply about _'paradox of choice', 'consequences of non choice'_
and _'constraints of choice'_. [1] But thinking more about it I asked, _"would
Shakespeare have hesitated in releasing his writing to the printing press?"_
[2] What about the Internet? [3] Then I saw the above quote.

It's the quality of the words and ideas, not the transmission medium. So make
one choice.

Reference

[0] Maggie, 'Printing Press'

<http://library.thinkquest.org/04oct/00451/printingpress.htm>

[1] Barry Schwartz, ITConversations, 'Less is More, 54m, 25mb'

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail252.html>

[2] Shakespeare lived from 1564 - 1616 and the Gutenburg printing press was
invented in 1445. So from the time Shakespeare was writing his most important
works from 1586 - 1612 the press was over 100 years old. But did he release
his works to print in his lifetime?

[3] Wikipedia, William Shakespeare "Asking the question, _'Did he print his
works in his life time?'_. Found the following observation ~ _'... Some of
Shakespeare's plays first appeared in print as a series of quartos, but most
remained unpublished until 1623 when the posthumous First Folio was published
by two actors who had been in Shakespeare's company ...'_ "

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Shakespeare>

